# Police Bars



## copcreamer (Dec 3, 2004)

*re: Light bars and colors in MA*

PAM'S #1 Cop Bar in the Country.

Anyone know where it is?????????


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: re: Light bars and colors in MA*



copcreamer said:


> PAM'S #1 Cop Bar in the Country.


Never been there...

Is there really a Zimbabwe police patch on the wall?


----------



## biged86 (Nov 20, 2003)

_C. Reed's Place_ somewhere in southern NJ is a nice place to visit


----------



## copcreamer (Dec 3, 2004)

Yes Zimbabwe patch is there. Brunswick/Glynco Georgia.
Patches/badges etc on every square inch of wall, ceiling and bar.


----------



## MCLEA (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm going back to FLETC in May....I'll put Pam's on my list of places to visit.


----------



## copcreamer (Dec 3, 2004)

Look up ABA barber shop best hair cuts, same road as Pams' other direction though


----------



## ArsonLT (Jul 5, 2003)

Pam's is a great bar............I went there when I attended training in FLETC. I also suggest taking a trip to ST. Simon's Island well your at FLETC.


----------



## RETCOP (Jan 16, 2005)

PAM's serves a great steak tip sandwich and coooold beer too!


----------



## Hooah (Jan 15, 2005)

_"If this turns into a nun bar I'm outta here!"_


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

what are the local "Police Bars" here in Mass?


----------



## bpd19 (Jul 28, 2004)

JJ Foley's in Boston (just not that great on the weekends) &lt;--- packed w/ Irish immigrants.


----------



## copcreamer (Dec 3, 2004)

Coconut Willies, St. Simons Island


----------

